# Canadian dealer for neck replacement



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd love to find a 70s style strat neck with the u neck profile but for a four bolt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

A few years ago I bought a mighty mite strat body from a dealer at the Tundra show in Toronto and then wished I had gotten a neck from him. I thought it would be easy to locate him online but I haven't been able to and I don't know of any dealers for mighty mite in the city or Canada for that matter. I have seen a kijiji ad for offshore necks for a pretty reasonable/low price but have no idea of the quality or fretwork.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> I'd love to find a 70s style strat neck with the u neck profile but for a four bolt


Not sure who carries All Parts on the east coast, but I got a lefty big headstock neck from them that has a chunky U profile.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If Fender makes what you are looking for you can order through L&M. It might be an idea to speak to your local store about other parts suppliers who might make what you are after.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> I got a lefty big headstock neck from All Parts that has a nice chunky U profile.


What was the price mind if I ask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to Olivewood Guitar Company - Quality Guitar Parts at Affordable Prices

High Quality Strat and Tele Replacement Guitar Necks - NEW | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

Here's one on kijiji Guelph for $120
New Olivewood Premium Flamed Maple Strat Neck | guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> What was the price mind if I ask


Got it from a local luthier that orders routinely from them. He charged me the USD price listed on the All Parts website in CAD, although the exchange rate may have been a little better at that time. But still a lot cheaper than ordering one on my own as my neck rode for free with his order.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Welcome to Olivewood Guitar Company - Quality Guitar Parts at Affordable Prices
> 
> High Quality Strat and Tele Replacement Guitar Necks - NEW | guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC @davetcan ordered a neck from Olivewood, he may be able to comment on quality.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> IIRC @davetcan ordered a neck from Olivewood, he may be able to comment on quality.


I just emailed them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had 3 necks from them, 2 were very good, one had a slight twist, it was replaced with no problems.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I've had 3 necks from them, 2 were very good, one had a slight twist, it was replaced with no problems.


I emailed about a possible custom order. I like a u shape neck with the 70s headstock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> I emailed about a possible custom order. I like a u shape neck with the 70s headstock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty darn sure they are made offshore (China) so that may be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Pretty darn sure they are made offshore (China) so that may be a problem.


They are.
I inquired about a year ago and was informed of that.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Exotic Woods I Burlington is an All Parts dealer


----------

